# so how important is Cypher



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

*"I know not whether Cypher is the greatest threat, or the greatest hope for the Imperium. I only pray we can stop him before we find out."*

some person said this about cypher in the fluff.... forgot who it was, but

it seems like Cypher is a really important character


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes not important at all, i cant remember who said it


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Not much known about his motives, though that might change soon with the coming of a new DA codex.

Some think he is important, others think different things. It's one of those things that isn't certain.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

from what i read it seems like cypher is like the opposite of mordrak but his motives would probably be similar to the other crazy guy


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The whole point of him is we're not supposed to know. By that same idea, we actually don't either.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

We almost know more about the lost friggin primarchs than this guy. 

Still, any info is plausible at this stage.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Clues in the name - A cypher isn't supposed be easy to work out


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

He COULD be but my money is that he, like so many other cool characters, will never actually have his whole story told and hence will languish forever on the outskirts of greatness.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I really want to see more fluff on Cypher, I think it will be another one of those things they will never actually reveal, which imo is annoying as fuck. Yes I liked the mystery and intrigue all those years ago, but not it's just worn off, no one is really interested in him any more as GW don't look like they're ever going to reveal anything significant about him or move his plot forwards. 

Last significant info we got about him was that quite cool part of the 13th Black Crusade, where he incited insurrections and riots against the Imperium, seemingly working for chaos, but the result of the forces being sent to quell said insurrections made the area stronger and better defended for when the real chaos attack hit. That is really interesting fluff and make me want to know more about his character, along with him in all likely hood carrying the Lion sword. Doesn't seem to be happening though.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Cypher does have a pivotal role for the dark angels chapter, he has a blade that's possibly the lion's sword and not only that he seems to have ambition. which I comes to thought is he going to have his own story or something in the near future which revolves around him ? be cool if he does....


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a cypher?


----------



## cottrelli (Dec 1, 2012)

The new Space Marine art book (I think it's called Might of the Emperor) has an interesting picture of Cypher and other dark angels. It's worth a look.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Last significant info we got about him was that quite cool part of the 13th Black Crusade, where he incited insurrections and riots against the Imperium, seemingly working for chaos, but the result of the forces being sent to quell said insurrections made the area stronger and better defended for when the real chaos attack hit. That is really interesting fluff and make me want to know more about his character, along with him in all likely hood carrying the Lion sword. Doesn't seem to be happening though.


^^ This.

That is some awesome fluff right there. GW please grace us with more of this please!


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

did the codex back in january elaborate more on Cypher?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

@Emperorguard500 Necropost, and as far as i remember it really didn't bring any new fluff to the table =( cypher is supposedly moving closer to terra and the theory is that he needs to "kill" emperor's corpse so he can ressurect in a new body or as a starchild


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bit of a gamble on his part if he is truly loyal....


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

@Tawa well everything we know so far points at that he is "loyal" and hopefully gw fluff department will get some balls to move the story beyond 999.M41, maybe with a new rulebook?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Either way he's an interesting character that needs something doing with him


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

He was almost entirely written out of the DA codex, much like Moriar in the BA codex.

I'd wager unless he gets a one person rulebook (kinda like the daemon one that just came out) with this GW Advent thing going on he's dust in the wind for a while.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Well all the rumours so far seem to show that he is getting one


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Cypher is either massively important (if he has evidence to damn the Dark Angels, and bring repentance to The Fallen), or a waste of paper and ink (if they just kick him around with no added story). I like to believe the former in all honesty, it's just such an interesting story.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

That quote was from Inquisitor Eisenhower I believe who talked to an Imperial Guard soldier who was later executed for admitting to having talk to Cypher. I personally believe the man still runs with the Dark Angel but, like El'Johnson's greatest secret, he too is kept in the shadows. Whether this is by choice, or on order's from his Chapter is unclear to me; but one thing is certain. He is not dead, and we will see him in the future Codex.

As _Angel of Blood_ stated before me I'd love to see more Fluff on Cypher, if not a series on the man. He has been this intriguing mystery figure in the history of the Astartes; showing up from time to time. Yet he has been their to make a difference at critical moments in Imperium history. A Roguish Hero, or a Wandering Traitor? Either way should make for a great story, and Dan Abnett better be the one writing it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

emporershand89 said:


> That quote was from Inquisitor Eisenhower I believe who talked to an Imperial Guard soldier who was later executed for admitting to having talk to Cypher.


Who is Eisenhower? Do you mean Eisenhorn? Because I don't recall Cypher being mentioned in any of the Eisenhorn or Ravenor books and it's not it Pariah. It's not in the =I= source book either. Also Eisenhorn was active in early to mid M41, the 13th Black Crusade where Cypher (or the Voice was) was active was 999.M41. Ur Council was in M35. I don't recall Cypher being active in the Gothic War which was the 12th Black Crusade either and that was before Eisenhorn was born.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> I don't recall Cypher being mentioned in any of the Eisenhorn or Ravenor books


Yes Eisenhorn; obvious 2 hours of sleep is not helping my cause  . In any case he is not mentioned directly in any of those books; indeed if not any of Eisenhorns literature. However I found on Lexicanum that, on the Cypher page, he is mentioned by an Imperial Guardsmen when Cypher surfaced during the amadis Incident..........



> Cypher was present at the final battle of the liberation of Amadis, rallying the overwhelmed defenders in the face of Chaos cultist artillery and human wave assaults. Regan Antigone, the only trooper of the Procell 1st Irregulars who survived, swore an oath to Cypher not to reveal his presence, taking the credit for Cypher's actions. Decades later, 6th Company Master Tigrane learned the truth from now-Colonel Antigone at a social function. Master Tigrane declared Colonel Antigone a traitor for associating with Cypher and summarily executed him.
> 
> - "Lexicanum"


............I found, after reading through the notes on the "Malediction" audio book that it is mentioned later on that the Colonel was questioned by an Inquisitor before being shot. How true it is it's Eisenhorn, I will be honest I cannot say. However I believe Eisenhorn was around this time period, and this sounds like something that he would be interested in persuing. I admit it's a general conclusion, but it is the closest thing I have on Cypher ATM.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You do realise there are other Inquisitors other than Eisenhorn right?

Until the events on Amadis have a date and location then there is no way of saying that Eisenhorn was the Inquisitor in question. As far as I can tell/find Dunn doesn't mention a date when this happens so this could happen at any point from the end of the Heresy through to after the 13th Black Crusade. Eisenhorn has a 600 year window in that, in one very specific sector of the 40K verse which Abnett created and you believe that it was Eisenhorn based on... nothing. No mention in any of Abnett's work and no mention in Dunn's.

Eisenhorn is Abnett's character and one of his major ones. The chances of Dunn being allowed to play with Eisenhorn's timeline is pretty slim especially since Abnett is 1/3rd of the way through writing a new trilogy in which he features heavily. Also the chances of Dunn being allowed to bring Eisenhorn into the Cypher mythology and the associated black bagging by the Dark Angels is really stretching it. 

Don't mean to be a prick but you really need to provide evidence before saying stuff like this. You can believe all you want but without evidence it's nothing more than your fantasy.


----------

